
Q&A with Ron and Topher Conway - craigcannon
http://themacro.com/articles/2016/07/ron-and-topher-conway/
======
w1ntermute
It wasn't made clear in the article, but Topher is Ron's son. Always good to
see that nepotism is alive and well in "meritocratic" Silicon Valley.

~~~
skrebbel
I've never seen anyone claim Silicon Valley is meritocratic, yet I've seen
tens of people get worked up about it on Hacker News.

~~~
w1ntermute
Oh, really? It's right in the article:

> Topher : A founder’s grit and determination, not the environmental
> conditions, are the key factors in their success.

Funny to hear that from a guy whose future was basically determined the day he
was conceived.

~~~
birken
FYI you'll hear every VC say that right before they go off on their 3 week
summer vacation.

If Ron Conway wasn't working with his son then you'd mention how he made the
classic silicon valley mistake of putting his career in front of his family.

I mean c'mon, this isn't like handing the CEO role of a multi-faceted 2,000
person company to your son over other qualified applicants. Its a 3-person VC
firm that Ron Conway founded and built. The guy wants to work with his son.
Let it go.

